# River King



## Denney (Oct 23, 2007)

Any word from River King?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just heard that 19 dogs back from the first series Open. He thought 6 with handles. Very very hard short retired bird is what he said was the issue. Sorry, don't have numbers


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

anything about the derby? wondering if cisco won again?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Derby
Dominator Danny luttrell 1st lacey.(21pts)
Dominator D L 2nd Cisco (31 pts)
Ragle 3rd G man
Darnell 4th cooper
Rj Brady collins 
Jams
Marty self...bud
Roger moon


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

16 back to water marks in Open. Dogs 1-6; 10,14-16, 22,24, 34, 36-37, 42. All those back who did not pick up. Judges are letting everyone play!


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Littermates went 123 in the Derby and have 61 points total between them at 19 mo


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

As brother Herb would say wa-hoo!!!!!!!!
Good going danny and Henry.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

way to go gus, cisco,lacey, bud and copper. props out to you too brady.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

from what I have heard
Open 1st Tom Bogosky
2nd Dewey with Yukon/Schweikerts
3rd Dewey with Rumor/Robben
4th Dewey with Thief/Seivert
Another great weekend for Scott Dewey, & he won the Qual with Wiley, Barb Farrell


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

8 dogs back for the Am water marks: 1,5,9,10,15,20,22,30.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks to Chris Atkinson and Gary Storch for giving up their weekend to judge the Derby and Q


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for that Brooks. It was lots of fun. Like always, I learned some new things from my co-judge, from the handlers, from the dogs...heck, even from our head marshall (or whatever your official role was this weekend).

It was really great to make some new friends and get to re-connect with friends I already had.

Chris


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

i also would like to thank you guys for giving up your weekend. thank you for the tough set ups. really tested the dogs and i appreiciate that for sure because thats why we are there, to test the dogs. too bad i waited to the last bird of the trial to let it get away. be sure to stay in touch and when your in the 618 give me a call and we will definitely will train some dogs.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

bknight said:


> i also would like to thank you guys for giving up your weekend. thank you for the tough set ups. really tested the dogs and i appreiciate that for sure because thats why we are there, to test the dogs. too bad i waited to the last bird of the trial to let it get away. be sure to stay in touch and when your in the 618 give me a call and we will definitely will train some dogs.


 
Brad, Reba was in contention right up until that very last bird. You should be very proud buddy. She's doing well. You've done a great job.

I'd love to train with you, Dennis, Robert, etc. down there sometime...wow! What a place!

Chris


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

captain2560 said:


> Thanks to Chris Atkinson and Gary Storch for giving up their weekend to judge the Derby and Q


 
I could not agree MORE!!! Thanks Chris and Gary!!!

Danny and I had a lot of fun and enjoyed your test!!!!!

Also thank you Brooks for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> As brother Herb would say wa-hoo!!!!!!!!
> Good going danny and Henry.


WHaaaa- HOO to Grady for throwing these nice pups!!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Fast Woody said:


> I could not agree MORE!!! Thanks Chris and Gary!!!
> 
> Danny and I had a lot of fun and enjoyed your test!!!!!
> 
> Also thank you Brooks for all your hard work!!!


Congrats to everyone including Brooks & Scout on their second place in the Q!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Big Congrats to Tom and Linda Bogusky on the Open WIN!!
Was it with Sweet or Micro?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amatuer Results:
1: Punch Washburn
2. Honor Bledsoe
3. Brody Byrd
4. Diamond Darnell
RJ. Coda Patterson
J: Chase Washburn, Legend Washburn


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Honor and Susan!*


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

What Howard said!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> *Good going Honor and Susan!*


HOW GREAT IS THAT!!!!!!!

Way to go Honor and Susan - YYYEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Honor/Susan, and Diamond/Darnell's!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> from what I have heard
> Open 1st Tom Bogosky
> 2nd Dewey with Yukon/Schweikerts
> 3rd Dewey with Rumor/Robben
> ...


Great weekend for Scott and dogs!! Congrats to all!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Susan and Honor!

Chris


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Jimmie Darnell and Copper on the Derby 4th!!!


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congrats Danny, Henry and Jimmy!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats to Brooks and Scout on the 2nd!

Congrats also to the Grady pups!


----------

